# Meet spike



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i dont know what kind of mouse he is but hes like a cream with a white stripe on his head and a white belly with ruby eyes.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe champagne?? He's adorable


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

Im not sure what he is but i love him no matter what he is lol he does like to mark his cage though lol


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

XD lol... most bucks do. It symbolizes thier manhood :weight_lift: XD


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

It scared me when he shook his tail and it made noise lol i was like umm what did i do lol :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

XD same with me. Whennever my mice do something new I'm just like... is that normal? I'm such a mouse noob :mrgreen:


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

i was told that they do that out of aggression like a leave me alone type deal.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah.. he's probably just a bit nervous. Give him a day and he'll be fine :thumbuo


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

too dark for champagne ( have u ever drunk champagne that dark?! :lol: ) but the white belly is fox type


----------



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)

nope i havent i dont really mind what color he is hes cute and healthy all that matters to me


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lightly blow on his fur, and you can see what the under color is. If its a blue/gray color, it could be a poor argente.


----------

